# Canon AE-1 Fan? - Free Camera and Lens for Postage - SOLD



## saratojo (Jun 19, 2022)

I am getting rid of my old cameras.
The following is free for $20 postage to my PayPal account.
WILL SHIP TO USA ONLY!
Private message me if interested.
First come first served.

Canon AE-1 Camera Body
Canon FD 50mm 1:1.8 Lens
Canon Zoom FD 35-70mm 1:3.5-4.5 Lens


SOLD


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Good deal! GLWGA


----------

